

Go ahead and break this robot’s legs. It'll figure out how to chase you without - obeone
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/05/27/go-ahead-and-break-this-robots-legs-it-can-figure-out-how-to-chase-you-without-them/

======
Nadya
>Whelp, now we're one step closer to indestructible killer robots! Just
kidding. Probably. Maybe? Hopefully.

Let's open with fear-mongering! Why can't robotics/drone articles be more
optimistic?

>Whelp, now we're one step closer to search & rescue drones that, if damaged
by terrain or falls can continue to function.

Imagine a robot searching a tunnel where a cave-diver fell and injured
themselves. The robot lost footing and one of the legs was damaged. Luckily,
it can adapt and search the cave. The cave-diver is found and a rescue team is
sent in to save them.

Or you know, death to humanity and all that jazz.

